# مساعدة مطلوب fonts عربى لبرنامج اوتكاد 2013



## م/شاهين (18 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت اى حد عنده فونتات للاوتكاد يبعتها ليه لان الكتابة على المخططات عندى هيروغليفى 
​


----------



## رمزي2009 (18 أغسطس 2012)

*خطواط اتوكاد*

اليك هذة الخطوط


----------



## رمزي2009 (18 أغسطس 2012)

*خطواط*

اليك هذة الرابطة 
خطواط الاتوكاد.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download 
sosa font.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download 
SOSA.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download 
fonts for cad.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
fonts.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
CADE_FONT.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
AutoCAD_ar_fonts.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download 
AutoCAD ar fonts.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
Arabic_Fonts_for_autocad.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
arabic fonts2.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
arab_fonts_for_autocad.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
Almost All Arabic FONTS.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
مع تحياتي م. رمزي


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## khaledadel (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## eng_abdelhamid (4 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود


----------



## سرمد ناظم (7 يونيو 2015)

تسلمون وتعيشون ايها الاعزاء على هذه الخطوط الرائعة


----------



## hashem (12 نوفمبر 2017)

These are Arabic fonts for Autocad


----------

